# Applets und Elemente



## lowterm (6. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ich werde hier langsam Wahnsinnig. Ich versuche gerade ein Applet
zu schreiben und anscheint bin ich nicht in der Lage ein einfaches
Element da einzufügen. Ich möchte da zwei Elemente einfügen. Die
tauchen aber beim Starten des Applets in Appletviewer nicht auf. Mein
anders Problem ist, dass ich mein Applet zwar in Appletviewer sehen
kann aber wenn ich das HTML-Datei, inder ich die class-file
eingebunden habe aufrufe, sehe ich auch nichts, nicht mal das
Hintergrundbild.


```
public void init() {
    jLabelGelb = new JLabel("Hallo");
    jLabelGelb.setLocation(20,20);
    add(jLabelGelb);
    
    text = new JTextField();
    text.setLocation(50,50);
    add(text);
	}
```
Kann mir bitt da jemand helfen?


Danke im Voraus.[/code]


----------



## JPKI (6. Okt 2007)

Ich weiss nicht, was für einen Layoutmanager die Klasse Applet standardmäßig verwendet. Setz mal ein GridLayout auf das Applet.
Einfach vor Zeile 5 folgendes schreiben:

```
setLayout(new GridLayout(1,2));
```
bzw.

```
setLayout(new GridLayout(2,1));
```
Je nachdem, ob die Komponenten nebeneinander oder übereinander eingefügt werden sollen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2007)

Die Ausgaben auf der Java-Console geben Aufschluss über die Probleme, die eine Anzeige verhindern.
Also bitte mal in die Java-Console gucken und den Inhalt hier posten.


----------

